# Beretta model 20



## martyinfla (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a Beretta model 20 that I bought when Beretta first released this model, about 1982 I think.
I hadn't fired it for a couple of years and when I took it to the range recently I found that it will no longer
fire single action. This has me baffled. I can find no excess wear anywhere and yet when the gun is cocked
and I pull the trigger the rod on the right side of the gun does not move far enough forward to move the sear.
The gun is in 25 cal. I hope someone can help me. This little mouse gun has done a lot of traveling with me
over the years and I don't want to give it up.
Thanks,
Marty K
Florida


----------



## notoolmech (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Marty,

Was going through the forum looking for this exact problem. Not sure if you figured it out yet, but I just fixed mine and it is very easy. What happens is the trigger bar post gets bent slightly forward which will not let the bar hit the sear. Put your trigger bar in a vise and use your hand to slightly bend the forward post back into place. I placed it in the vise with the long end facing to the right and gently pushed to straighten out. And also the bar itself becomes a little bent from the pulling motion. 

I ordered a new bar after I had reworked my previous bar to the original specs. At least the nub that hits the sear which was worn. When I put it back together it wouldn't catch. Not until I received the new bar did I realize the problem. So now I have two. 

Good luck hope it helps.

Gerry
Louisiana


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

notoolmech said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> Was going through the forum looking for this exact problem. Not sure if you figured it out yet, but I just fixed mine and it is very easy. What happens is the trigger bar post gets bent slightly forward which will not let the bar hit the sear. Put your trigger bar in a vise and use your hand to slightly bend the forward post back into place. I placed it in the vise with the long end facing to the right and gently pushed to straighten out. And also the bar itself becomes a little bent from the pulling motion.
> 
> ...


Good post! Way to help him out! :smt033


----------

